# Storage of Gulp Soft Plastics



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

as per the title!
wats the best way to store gulp sp and other protein baste sp
are they one use only? bloke in tackle store said they are?
and not to store used ones with unused?
at the moment i just keep them in the resealable pack they come in and put the used ones back in!
any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

I do what you do as well.

You can also buy Gulp alive tubs..


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

I just chuck a few of all kinds in a plastic peanut butter jar & replenish as needed


----------



## bajstarbrd (Nov 8, 2009)

I use square plastic food containers large enough to keep the open gulp upright. Store them in the pantry to keep them cool and when I take them out to fish the container goes straight into a small esky. Used ones go into a separate lunch bag in the container. I find this way there is no mess or smells.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

so can u reuse used ones if they are stored properly?
will mine be 'off' from putting used ones with new ones?


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Might be a good experiment to see the difference between used & new & post the results


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

The best way to store Gulp is in the packet they come in, or in the tubs of Gulp Juice.

Keep Gulp cool if possible, because if you leave them on the dash of your car in the sun you will have a flat slab of Gulp as they all melt together.

Once Gulp have been in the salt water they dry out, go hard and crispy, so one use only and throw them away. If it takes time moving between fishing spots, keep the rigged up Gulp in the water to stop it from drying and going hard.

I've never tried to re packet and re use a Gulp, as once it's been used it's got a hole or tear in it, so it wont re-rig properly or stay on the jighead properly, and one soft plastic is not going to break me.


----------



## Nasman (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm with Ranger. I keep them in the original re-sealable packs but throw away any used plastics rather than put them back in the pack. I carry mine around in a bum bag style holder with individual re-sealable bags. I have had less popular packets opened but sealed for a couple of years and as long as there is some juice in the pack, they seem to be fine.

Ta, Nas.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Bertros said:


> I keep any opened ones of mine in gulp alive juice which over time has now meant there are many colours and types all together (great when you're feeling fussy on the water).


Do you find that the colours tend to all bleed together (in much the same way it does when storing different oil based soft plastics together) until you have an assortment of shapes but all the same colour?


----------



## AdrianP (Oct 25, 2009)

Mine go into Gulp Alive juice BUT NOT IN THE ORIGINAL TUBS - THEY LEAK


----------



## AdrianP (Oct 25, 2009)

Should have also said, I keep the tubs in the fridge on the basis that once opened, the mixture could start to ferment or at least allow the growth of mould/bacteria and degrade the protein-based Gulp. No evidence of this but can't hurt (except when I get told off for filling the bridge with "bait" :shock:

Dried Gulp is a pain to get off the jig without a knife or scissors.

Adrian


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

I reuse all mine, unless there looking alittle tacky.

No way would I be throwing them away after one use. Considering half the packets already bent I want to get the most life out of the 5 or 6 left.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Store in container with Gulp Alive juice in fridge and re-use. No bleeding of colours and no loss of performance as once placed back into juice they suck up some of the juice as they hydrate a bit. 
The main thing is dont leave them in the heat or direct sunlight for to long.


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I store mine in the Gulp Alive bucket. But I do not use the Gulp Bucket .... it leaks and does not seal at all.

None of the colours appear to have bled together. I have also thrown a couple of dried ones in there and they rehydrated.

I change my Gulp about every 10 minutes and just keep swapping them into the Gulp Bucket. I recon they absorb and therefor release more of that Gulpy goodness.

Cheers,

Steven


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

hey thanks guys for your tips, 
sure will be useing them, sure do get some great ideas from akff site
opsss , and the yak pro's


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I reuse all. If dry I put them is a tub of Gulp juice. All used ones go in a tub of juice. I think the idea of using plastic peanut butter containers is a good idea as the almost re-sealable packets uuughh dont re-seal an leak.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

All very interesting thanks forthe feedback 
I normally just leave the jighead in the tail and put the hole lot back in the resealable gulp packet, they just tear if you try and re rig them
have noticed that ive had more luck with brand new packs then the next time i use them not so good
but that might be just fishing still get plenty of hits with old ones but seem to hook up more with new ones
interesting the same bloke in the tackle shop said the "reaction bait" brand can be re used by storing in the original pack
again thanks forthe help


----------

